# Need Sleek Bag for MacBook Air WITH Shoulder Strap!



## Amie (May 26, 2011)

Do they make slim, lightweight, sleek bags WITH a shoulder strap? I don't want one of those bulky bags with tons of compartments and flaps. All I want is a compartment for my MacBook Air and another compartment on the outside front for my charger. Shoulder strap is a MUST!

All I've been able to find so far are either sleeves with no shoulder strap...... or bulky bags with shoulder straps. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2011)

Well I did remember seeing the MacWorld picture page for More MacBook Air (11-inch) bags, cases, and sleeves that might help.


----------



## Amie (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Those are pretty nice. But I went shopping at the Apple store after I posted that and I bought this one..........


----------

